# A small walkabout lens - lay it on me!



## FunPhotons (Jun 4, 2012)

OK I'm sick of trying to find a walkabout camera. None of them work for me, tried the Fuji X100 (want to buy one?), the Canon S100, a G12, etc. I just end up wishing I had my 5DMKII. Now there are situations where for weight and threatening considerations a smaller rig is preferred. So ... *I need a small lens for my DSLR, ideally a wide angle. * 

I have a 50/1.4, which isn't that great. Slow to focus, IQ ... maybe my version has problems, it got touchy after some sand grains got in it, probably not worth trying to fix. Plus it's 50mm and too tight for me. 

My dream focal length is 20mm but Canon seemingly has no good primes in that range. I don't like to rent, I prefer buying and deciding as it takes me months to figure out a new lens. So ... recommendations? 


Lens ideali around the size of the 50/1.4
Prime
Ideally wide, at least 24mm

Maybe the new 24IS? Dunno ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2012)

In the USA, Canon has a flat rate to repair the 50mm f/1.4, about $133 plus tax. Its definitely worth a repair, selling used for about $350.


----------



## Wild (Jun 4, 2012)

How about the old EF 24mm f/2.8? It's small, decently sharp, and reasonably priced. However, it doesn't have usm, so it's got noisy AF and it's built like the 50 1.8. If you don't mind waiting, and paying significantly more, the new 24mm f/2.8 IS will probably be much better and still be small enough for you.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 4, 2012)

An alternative, if you are happy with f/5.6 or slower, maybe the 17-40


----------



## koolman (Jun 4, 2012)

I use the voigtlander color skopar 20mm MF lens on a t2i. Super sharp and great colors from f/5.6 and smaller.


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not a risk taker on bad copies but soooo many folks are getting the Siggy 30 1.4 just for what you are talking about. I think there are more good than bad copies out there but it's always a gamble with Sigma.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jun 4, 2012)

Hm, that's a problem. I would have suggested the 50 1.4 but you rule that out. If you go wide angle and want a fast lens it'll be bigger and heavier again unless you might want to consider something like a Voigtlander Nokton with an adapter? Wouldn't be AF obviously and you'd have to set aperture manually I guess.

Or this? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/676623-REG/Voigtlander_BA229DC_Ultron_40mm_f_2_0_SL_II.html


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 4, 2012)

Check out the EF 28mm f/1.8 USM. It's obviously not as wide as 24mm, however it is small, light and fast. It also has the same feel as the EF 85mm f/1.8 (nice and solid), and is my go-to lens when I need something wider than 50mm. It's great for landscapes: the 7-blades make great sun-stars and it is quite resistant to lens flare.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7168092714/#in/photostream





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6381214971/#in/photostream





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7335203604/#in/photostream

One drawback is shooting individuals close-up as heads tend to bulge out (see below), but it can be corrected with Photoshop (+1.25) or DXO Optics Pro. This shot was taken with only the sunlight coming in through the window, as she rolled across the floor.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5055249807/#in/photostream


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 4, 2012)

Aieeee! Great help folks, thanks!

Mt. Spokane (my parents live in Spokane BTW, I visit there often) thanks for the info. I will definitely send this lens in for repair. I had thought it was much more expensive. 

On the Voigtlander, I didn't know these lenses existed! The *Voight 20mm* looks like the bomb, my dream focal length! Pancake! A little slow and MF but I can deal with that. 

How is it with a FF Canon 5D? My credit card is practically out on this one!!

EDIT: Or the *zeiss 18mm*! It's not too big, and close to my ideal focal length, thoughts on these two lenses?

PS. The Sigma 30mm isn't for FF.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 4, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> EDIT: Or the *zeiss 18mm*! It's not too big, and close to my ideal focal length, thoughts on these two lenses?


Well, the weight there might be getting away from your "light" classification, but, if you're at the 18mm Zeiss, consider the 21mm as well (even heavier though). Every review I've read says its the best lens in that focal length range.

Voigtlander weighs about a 1/3rd of the Zeiss lenses...


----------



## codewizpt (Jun 4, 2012)

35mm f2




White Bull Terrier by MFV.pt, on Flickr


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 4, 2012)

codewizpt said:


> 35mm f2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot, I see heavy vignetting though. Full Frame?


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 4, 2012)

preppyak said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Or the *zeiss 18mm*! It's not too big, and close to my ideal focal length, thoughts on these two lenses?
> ...



Yeah, the Voigt is looking like the one to check out ... funny I never knew about that brand.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 4, 2012)

If its a prime you must haven then nothing will be sharper or faster than the 24 f1.4.


----------



## codewizpt (Jun 4, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> codewizpt said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm f2
> ...



It was intentional (Post Production). But yes, 5D II


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 4, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> OK I'm sick of trying to find a walkabout camera. None of them work for me, tried the Fuji X100 (want to buy one?), the Canon S100, a G12, etc. I just end up wishing I had my 5DMKII. Now there are situations where for weight and threatening considerations a smaller rig is preferred. So ... *I need a small lens for my DSLR, ideally a wide angle. *
> 
> I have a 50/1.4, which isn't that great. Slow to focus, IQ ... maybe my version has problems, it got touchy after some sand grains got in it, probably not worth trying to fix. Plus it's 50mm and too tight for me.
> 
> ...



35mm F/2

35mm f1.4L

28mm 1.8

24mm 1.4L

All logical choices. I prefer the 24mm 1.4L.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

i consider the 16-35 small and i love it as a walkabout
(I really like 20mm focal length too) if canon made a 20 f1.4L I would be all over that


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i consider the 16-35 small and i love it as a walkabout
> (I really like 20mm focal length too) if canon made a 20 f1.4L I would be all over that



Or a 14-24L.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the 16-35L, 70-200/2.8, 24-105 and 8-16 fishy. I wouldn't call the 16-35 small, or any L lens small, certainly not unobtrusive. Too hard to take candids, people notice when one of those cannons is pointed at them. 

My daily kit is the 24-105 and 16-35 in a top loader, and I love them dearly, but it's neither light nor unobtrusive.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 5, 2012)

Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2 SL-II Aspherical Compact Pancake Manual Focus 
Its on my short wish list. 
If auto focus was crammed into it then I think this would likely be in everybodys day bag but even without its sweet. 
;D
http://www.adorama.com/VT402EOS.html


----------



## elflord (Jun 5, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Lens ideali around the size of the 50/1.4
> Prime
> Ideally wide, at least 24mm
> 
> Maybe the new 24IS? Dunno ...



The 35mm f/2 is a contender. Pros: good optics, very small. Con: old design, 5 blade aperture, noisy AF. Wide on full frame, normal length on crop (maybe you want wider). 

I tried both this and the 28mm f/1.8. Didn't care much for the latter, was pretty bad wide open though got much better stopped down a bit.


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 5, 2012)

You mentioned that you got some sand in your 50/1.4. Had you tried to open it up and clean it out? I did the same thing to mine a few years ago, about 2 weeks after I bought it. I dropped it on the beach, and had that sickening feeling of picking it up out of the sand. There's a tutorial around somewhere that shows you how to do that when that exact lens. I just used a small screwdriver and my trusty Giotti blower. It worked great, and I haven't had any problems with it since then. Well, just problems related to operator error, but that's a different story...


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 5, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> You mentioned that you got some sand in your 50/1.4. Had you tried to open it up and clean it out? I did the same thing to mine a few years ago, about 2 weeks after I bought it. I dropped it on the beach, and had that sickening feeling of picking it up out of the sand. There's a tutorial around somewhere that shows you how to do that when that exact lens. I just used a small screwdriver and my trusty Giotti blower. It worked great, and I haven't had any problems with it since then. Well, just problems related to operator error, but that's a different story...



Thanks for the tip, but it was just a few grains in the blowing wind at the beach. Darn lens wasn't out for more than a few minutes but that's all that it took. Ever since then I only buy weather sealed L lenses. Anyhow I cleared it out by turning upside down then jiggling and whatnot until it cleared. But now the motor is crap, it works, sort of, until it decides to freeze after a few minutes. Manually moving it around will get it to lock in again. 

Anyhow I'm not sure what to do with the lens, delicate and IQ doesn't compare to my better lenses.


----------



## funkboy (Jun 5, 2012)

My APS-C street lens is the Voigtländer 20mm Color Skopar. I just set it to hyperfocal stopped down 1/3 stop and forget about needing to focus; everything beyond 2m is in...


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 5, 2012)

elflord said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Lens ideali around the size of the 50/1.4
> ...



Yeah not sure I want to mess with those old designs, too much of a compromise. Plus 35mm is the beginning of the telephoto range for me, I like to shoot wide 

Only exception is when I want a classical headshot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Aieeee! Great help folks, thanks!
> 
> Mt. Spokane (my parents live in Spokane BTW, I visit there often) thanks for the info. I will definitely send this lens in for repair. I had thought it was much more expensive.
> 
> ...


 
Its a small world, Drop me a line next time you are planning to be in town. Have you lived in Spokane? 

You might want to try youur hand at capturing some of those rolling hills of grain to the South. They are impressive in person, but I'm far from skilled enough to capture the feeling they give me.

I even went so far as to buy a new D800 with capturing wide angles in mind, I also need a wide lens. I was going to buy a 14-24mm, but I've found that many users can't easily get away from flare or distortions, so I'm still thinking about it. My vision is not good enough to manually focus, but pretty much everything in the distance will be in focus, its the foreground that I can't focus on manually.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 5, 2012)

wow that 20mm voigtlander looks sweet, if you get it keep us updated on how it goes. I'm keen to see some samples of the IQ from it too, sooo tiny only 200 grams


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the canon 20mm 2.8 on my 50D and I love it. I picked it up used for a good price, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. Either way it's way sharper than my buddies 11-16 Tokina and my other buddies 10-22 canon lens. It's an amazing lens for people, but only if you get right up in their face. It's roughly equivalent to the 35 on a full frame.

Either way, I don't think wide angle lenses are good for walk around lenses. Anytime I go walk around I either take the 100-400 if I'm taking nature shots, or either the 50 1.8 or the 100 2.8 for general use. I find that the 50-100 range with a nice wide aperture are the best for just walking around. Your choice, but I don't see why you don't like the 50 1.4. My buddy has it and he loves it, and not to mention that he takes superb pics with it all the time.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe I am off base here, but if compact and light is what you want have you considered buying an APS-C body? A T2i plus the highly regarded 10-22mm would come in well under what you'd pay for the 24L f/1.4. The 10-22 is only 3.5in long and weighs 13 oz, not as light and compact as the 50 f/1.4 but the smaller lighter body should more than make up for it. I'm always amazed when I pick up my daughter's T3i how little there is to it compared to my 5D2. 

The IQ of this combo should be pretty good as long as you are not looking for the speed and DOF of an f/1.4 lens. The Rebel doesn't have the low light and AF capabilities of your 5D2, but it has the same sensor as everything up to and including the 7D. The AF might not be an issue if you are using the camera for landscapes and street scenes. The flexibility of a zoom might be a plus for a walkaround lens. If not, the 14L f/2.8 is another option, but say goodbye to light and cheap. 

Just a thought...


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane, Thanks, I surely will. No never lived there, but my sister and parents did/do live there. I like Spokane, very relaxed compared to California. Those grain fields are pretty wonderful. I can see a clear deep blue sky with polarizer, the grain and a disaffected woman in the foreground. Just an idea!

DigitalDivide, good ideas, but for me the issue is more the lens than the body. I'm happy with the 5DMKII and 50mm/1.4, if only my 50mm worked and I liked that focal length better. 

wickidwombat, I'm feeling pretty sold on the 20mm. It is my souls focal length, the only issue is for $600 what else could I do with that? Maybe step it up and get the Zeiss 21mm?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2012)

that zeiss 21mm is massive compared to that little voigtlander though :-\
still ive had my eye on it for a while too


----------



## koolman (Jun 6, 2012)

Voigtlander 20mm + canon t2i


----------



## iaind (Jun 11, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Check out the EF 28mm f/1.8 USM. It's obviously not as wide as 24mm, however it is small, light and fast. It also has the same feel as the EF 85mm f/1.8 (nice and solid), and is my go-to lens when I need something wider than 50mm. It's great for landscapes: the 7-blades make great sun-stars and it is quite resistant to lens flare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 11, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> My dream focal length is 20mm but Canon seemingly has no good primes in that range. I don't like to rent, I prefer buying and deciding as it takes me months to figure out a new lens. So ... recommendations?
> 
> 
> Lens ideali around the size of the 50/1.4
> ...



Shorty forty?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 12, 2012)

Wild said:


> How about the old EF 24mm f/2.8? It's small, decently sharp, and reasonably priced. However, it doesn't have usm, so it's got noisy AF and it's built like the 50 1.8.



It's built like the 50 1.8? Do you own this lens? I did once, and its build is better than the 50 1.8. 

I recommend the 24Lii, I have it and it is just awesome. _They_ say the 24L is the wide 85L.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 12, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> I have a better one for you: The iPhone



Booo!

Hiss!

Lol


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 12, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> I have a better one for you: The iPhone



iPhone is rubbish - the 42mp Nokia is far better than even the D800


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> BozillaNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a better one for you: The iPhone
> ...



The new MP leader! ;D


----------

